# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  صفر کیلومتر

## dalaho

سلام  من می خواهم mysql  یاد بگیرم  لطفآ به سوالات من پاسخ بدهید


1 کتاب فارسی  یا لاتین چه کتابی بخونم؟
2  نرم افزارش 
3 یه سری نمونه کد و سمپل 
4 سایت خوب


مهمتر از همه دستنوشته دوستان

----------


## oxygenws

تیتر نامناسب.
واقعا زشته بعد از 117 پست هنوز با قوانین سایت آشنا نیستی.
قفل شد.

----------

